# Sea Urchins in Hats! (No Sea Urchins harmed)



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Reefers (I am one) really like getting different things for their urchins to wear. Sometimes the urchin will use objects or animals it finds in the tank, like corals or pieces of equipment.

I’m waiting for my tank to mature, but maybe an urchin is in my future.


----------

